# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  وادي الشتا ووادي السيرفي أشعار عرار

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*
مـن أشعــار عـرار
" مصطفى وهبي التل "
( 1899 ـ 1949 م )


إختيار وتنسيق وتصوير 

عبدالكريم أحمد الخلايلــه 




1934

ياجـيرة البان ليت البان ماكانا ولا عـرفنا بوادي السـير خلانــــــــــا 




1931


فـلا ذكـرى تـؤرقنــــا ولا آمــــال تـرعانـــــا
ولا حسـناء تؤنســنـا صبـــابتهــا بـــمنفانــا
ولم نسحب لكل هوى "بوادي السير " أردانا 


1939





ظبيات وادي السير هل نفرت من سربكن الظبية السمرا
فهي التي خطـــت أناملهـــــا في ســفــر حبي آيـــة غرا






1941

أناشدكم وادي الشتا وظباءه وغزلان وادي السيروالأعين الدعجا








1941

أناشدكم وادي الشتا وظباءه وغزلان وادي الســـير وهو حــبـيب





1939

ليت الوقوف بوادي السير إجباري وليت جارك ياوادي الشتا جاري
بين الخرابــيش لا عبد ولا أمـــــة ولا أرقــــاء في أزيــــاء أحــرار 
بنت وادي الشتـــا هشـــت خمائلـه لعــارض هـل من وســمي مبدار
خــــداك يابنت من دحنون ديرتنـا سبحـانه باريء الأردن من باري





1946

هبـلتك أمك والحديث شجــــــــون ظـبيات وادي الســـــير حــور عين





في غير وادي الشتا في غير أرْبعُــه ماتورف الظــل للأشــواق أفياء
ياشيخ مالعلم ؟ حسب المـرء معرفـة إن الشفـــاه بوادي السـير لمياء




1945

سـلمى أناشـدك الإله وحبنــــا أيام كنت ولم يكن إلا إياك 
دحنون وادي السير من جناته لاتنكري ،أتضرجا خـدّاك
ياظبيــة الــوادي والــوادي إذا لـم تـؤنسيه ومن أنا لولاك




1939

هــل تــذكرين وأنت من غـــزلانـــه وادي الشتا والعمر في ريعانـه
يامي مــاذنبــــي إذا دهــــري عتا وسـواد حظي لج ّ في طغيانـــه وشعـــاب وادي السـير سال لجينها للبــرق لمــا افتر عـن أسـنــانـه
وادي الشتــا هــذا وتـــلك مــلاعبي أيـام كـنت وكــنت مـن جـيرانــه
فـادني شفـاهــك من فمي إن لم يكن يــامي قلبــــك قـُـدّ من صوانــه




1923

خــليلي ماانفـــك الفـؤاد المعذب لتطراق طيف الشركسيات يطـرب
فيوم بوادي السـير تصيبه ظبية ويـــوم بهــذا الثغــر يصيبه ربرب







1933

فلا أوانس وادي السير تذكرني ولا الكواعب في أرياض عجلونـا


*

----------


## nawayseh

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المميز فقد استطعت من خلاله دمج الصور بالكلمة وبطريقة جميله شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## غسان

مميز جدا .. مشكور اخي ..

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center][align=center]الأخ Nawayseh[/align]

[align=right]*  أشكرك جزيلا ً على عبارتك اللطيفة 

** حاولت تغيير النمطية المستخدمة في 

هكذا مجالات لعلي بها تكون أكثر َ تشويقا ً 

*** تقبل مني وافر التقدير ِ والإحترام [/align]*[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكوور عالموضوع ..

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]
رسالة للإداره 

لن أتدخل َ بعملكم ولكن من حقي أن أتساءل : ـ

******************

وهل الصور  التي إلتقطتها منقوله ؟

وهل التنسيق  غير المسبوق منقول ؟

وهل كنت عاجزا ً عن كتابة كلمة " منقول " ؟


*** أشكركم  جزيلا ً [/align]*

----------


## دموع الغصون

رائع جداً كم جميع أن ندمج بين حروف من ذهب لشاعر الأردن "عرار " وتغنية ووصفه لمناطق لها أثرها الكبير في نفوسنا ولها أهمية بالغة .. مجهود مميز .. الله يعطيك ألف عافية .. أبدعت

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فعلا حلو الواحد يتعرف على شاعر كبير متل عرار أبدعت

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

**  نوايسه 

* غسان 

* شذى البنفسج 

ــ أشكركم جزيلا ً على تشريفكم وعلى مداخلاتكم الطيبه*

----------

